# Downtube bag



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm running out of space in my frame bag, but have a lot of space under the downtube. So I like to store items not often needed, but possibly heavy (tools, spare tube, pump) there. I realize that bag will get dirty, but since i would not really need to use it unless in an emergency, that would be fine.
Alternatives are handlebar or feedbag. But I want to have a somewhat cleaner look, and less weight on the front wheel or high up.

The bike is a fatbike with a dropper. So a larger saddlebag won't work. i have a small and a large saddle bag, and neither are a solution with the dropper. I also have a handlebar bag (a roll type), but don't want to take that with me all the time (weight on front wheel etc.) - that is more for occasional long tours, not daily tours. My fatbike has good low standover, the price I pay for that is the frame bag holds less. and that frame bag is reserved for my water bladder and other daily needs. I also can't have excessive top-tube bags since that would interfere with standover (this is my MTB). I'm not up for a rack at this point.
I have a rigid fork, so there is no suspended wheel "coming" up into that clearance area under the downtube. No cage mounts, so it needs to be strap-mounted.

There are some models, but are expensive. Looking for cheaper alternatives. Revelate has the Joe Downtube for $60 and Fatback has one for $80. that would make the bag more expensive than the content. and at that location I would consider the bag somewhat sacrificial.

So I'm looking for some cheaper options.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I found another, but also for $80 with shipping
Down under bag

i think that type and size would fit the best.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This?

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/pump-bag

I have it on my Krampus but mine is bolted.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

What's a "daily tour?"


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> This?
> 
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/pump-bag
> 
> I have it on my Krampus but mine is bolted.


Yeah, I saw that. But I kind of decided to make it worth it space-wise I like the downunder or fatback type that is 20" long. also no bolt options.

The fact that Wolftooth is the cheaper offer shows how overpriced this segment is.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I recommend taking a hard look at the Rogue Panda Oracle if you end up deciding to overspend. It’s perfect for sequestering repair stuff you only need once in a while. It’s rock solid, and unrolls on the drive side of the bike so you can get to everything in it without taking it off or having to blindly dig stuff out.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Dirtbag - Four deep down bag.... got two of them, one as a 3x2 to fit on my Fatbike and one made narrower as 2x2 for a standard BB. They even got me the matching material to compliment my other bags.

Four Deep Down - Tube Bag - DirtBags Bikepacking

Also have one of the wolftooth pump bags that works great for tools.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I have a Dirtbag - Four deep down bag.... got two of them, one as a 3x2 to fit on my Fatbike and one made narrower as 2x2 for a standard BB. They even got me the matching material to compliment my other bags.
> 
> Four Deep Down - Tube Bag - DirtBags Bikepacking
> 
> Also have one of the wolftooth pump bags that works great for tools.


Thanks, that is the best bang for the buck so far. they are 3.5"x2.5". what do yo mean you got different sizes? You mean a custom-made one?

Their website is superslow, so I browsed around, but only saw that size (I'd use the larger size anyway).

how is it holding up?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

HerrKaLeun said:


> that would make the bag more expensive than the content. and at that location I would consider the bag somewhat sacrificial.












I use a few downtube bags from Porcelain Rocket and Rogue Panda. The bags are worth more than the contents and that makes sense since the bags are doing the hard job not the crappy multi-tool and tube that are stuffed inside. I don't understand your comment on the bags being sacrificial. I use my for techy BC mountain biking and I have many years on my oldest bag with no damage or wear. It's just dirty and a little faded. Maybe UV will kill it in 20 years?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I actually just posted a video about the Stashers bags. Has a lot of mounting possibilities... Maybe this could work for you?


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

it won't help price wise but i had Greg Wheelwright build me a custom frame bag and matching downtime bag that locks into it.

I was looking for more on bike storage and sought to make my frame bag as wide as possible, varying the width along both the vertical and horizontal axises. I did this by mocking up with foam and then riding to see where there were greater limits to possible width and where there was less.

The down tube bag goes from almost the stem to almost the bb and ties in via some sections of aluminum tent poles that feed through alternating sleeves















[QUOT E=vikb;14644073]









I use a few downtube bags from Porcelain Rocket and Rogue Panda. The bags are worth more than the contents and that makes sense since the bags are doing the hard job not the crappy multi-tool and tube that are stuffed inside. I don't understand your comment on the bags being sacrificial. I use my for techy BC mountain biking and I have many years on my oldest bag with no damage or wear. It's just dirty and a little faded. Maybe UV will kill it in 20 years?[/QUOTE]


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

mrpercussive said:


> i actually just posted a video about the stashers bags. Has a lot of mounting possibilities... Maybe this could work for you?


Interesting option and only $35 for the 20" version. Does the insulation take a lot of space or can it be taken out? I plan to put tools, tube and other items in there (no cool beer, lol).



threepin said:


> I was looking for more on bike storage and sought to make my frame bag as wide as possible, varying the width along both the vertical and horizontal axises. I did this by mocking up with foam and then riding to see where there were greater limits to possible width and where there was less.
> 
> The down tube bag goes from almost the stem to almost the bb and ties in via some sections of aluminum tent poles that feed through alternating sleeves
> 
> ...


Good idea on the wider frame bag. I will explore that if I get one made. With the wider fatbike BB I may be able to use a wider frame bag without hitting it with my knees.

I wish the frame wasn't suspension-corrected. Instead of just making the frame bag larger, we now need to un-correct that frame with an expensive bag.

Mmm, I just assume all the mud and rocks the front wheel throws up end up at the downtube bag. But I guess you are right, my down tube isn't very scratched.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you want a triangle bag with a ton of room to put stuff.
Look no further then
https://em3ev.com/shop/em3ev-triangle-battery-bag/

other options include
https://lunacycle.com/batteries/battery-bags/luna-cycles-triangle-battery-bag-velcro/
or
https://lunacycle.com/batteries/battery-bags/luna-cycles-triangle-battery-bag/

I havent seen any other triangle bags with more space then those type of bags.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

HerrKaLeun said:


> Interesting option and only $35 for the 20" version. Does the insulation take a lot of space or can it be taken out? I plan to put tools, tube and other items in there (no cool beer, lol).


Insulation is sewed into the bag so no cant take it out. They aren't designed to stretch either but they fit a water bottles and some change diameter wise. Use that to gauge how much space is in there?

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8Sl0i8laGA/


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I have a Dirtbag - Four deep down bag.... got two of them, one as a 3x2 to fit on my Fatbike and one made narrower as 2x2 for a standard BB. They even got me the matching material to compliment my other bags.
> 
> Four Deep Down - Tube Bag - DirtBags Bikepacking
> 
> Also have one of the wolftooth pump bags that works great for tools.


I got a Dirtbag, too. It spends more time as a fender than a bag, but it is holding up well. I was happy to see that, when I ordered it, the guy sat down and made it (posted on social media).








Note that if it is not cinched pretty tight, it can creep down toward your cranks. If it hangs too low, there is a chance to hit things with it. I busted a good can a beer that way. :cryin:
(edit: this does not happen if you have a frame bag installed - they sort of interlink, so everything is pretty stable.)
:lol:

-F


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

I run a Honaker BOT Bag from Bedrock Bags - https://www.bedrockbags.com/gear/honaker-bot-bag that is made to fit a 1L Vargo BOT pot. Bedrock also makes one to fit a Nalgene bottle - https://www.bedrockbags.com/gear/honaker-nalgene-bag
Between the straps and a small strip of velcro to stop slippage, it is rock solid. My wife runs the same but without a BOT, and it stays in place. It's a great way to get the heavy stuff low.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I ordered the Stasher bag (20") and will report back how it works out. 

Thanks for all the advice. Good discussion.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

HerrKaLeun said:


> they are 3.5"x2.5". what do yo mean you got different sizes? You mean a custom-made one?


Yeah, custom size. 2.5 x 2.5, they are made to order.

Careful with the 3.5 inch as if you run that low on the down tube it might rub on your chainset. Thats what happened to me to start with on the 3.5 wide version, hence I got the 2.5 width made.

Havent used them a ton but its nice.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Yeah, custom size. 2.5 x 2.5, they are made to order.
> 
> Careful with the 3.5 inch as if you run that low on the down tube it might rub on your chainset. Thats what happened to me to start with on the 3.5 wide version, hence I got the 2.5 width made.
> 
> Havent used them a ton but its nice.


I hope it works out for me. I have a fatbike with 100mm BB and only a 26T chainring, so i may not have that problem. If I have chainring interference, i may tie the lower end to make that smaller.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you run into interference with chainring, crank arms or wheel you can use a wide velcro strap to reduce width at the point of interference- That is what i have to do when i over stuff the down tube bag on mine- see the pic i posted above 2 red and black straps that came with my bike bag for airlines



HerrKaLeun said:


> I hope it works out for me. I have a fatbike with 100mm BB and only a 26T chainring, so i may not have that problem. If I have chainring interference, i may tie the lower end to make that smaller.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Got the bag installed. The insulation took maybe a quarter of the usable volume and my spare tube didn't fit in. So I cut the insulation out.

Kind of wish they wouldn't have spent time for useless (for of 99% of users) features like insulation. It isn't like everyone stores cold beer cans in there or expects drinks to stay cold in a BLACK bag.

The picture shows the bag before I took the insulation out. the bag fits fine and doesn't interfere. but with a chainring larger than 26T and a BB narrower than 100mm you may want the 15" version only.

The only disadvantage of my insulation removal hack is the velcro doesn't line up anymore and I have longer parts hanging down. Not really visible, but another reason why they should just design and build a bag without insulation.

Interestingly when looking for bags like this, they often were referred to as beer bag. Makes me wonder about the inventor....

I had tried to order from them directly to save them the amazon commission. but they wanted the same price plus shipping. via Amazon shipping was free, but also came directly from the manufacturer.


----------

